# Quick trick for up to 100 bucks in 10 min



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

-Just download the app down there via my invite link
-Put 50 bucks on your account.
-because of my invite link you get a free stock(up to hundred bucks)
-sell stock
-delete app
Its that simple. Even if its only 10 buck you still made 10 bucks in 10 minutes, hourpy salary of 60 bucks.


I know its not high iq or anything, but its easy money 🤷











Learn. Trade. Invest. - Trading 212


Invest in Stocks and ETFs with zero commission. Trade Gold, Oil, Currencies and more. Trusted and secure, FCA regulated.




www.trading212.com


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Send me 50 dolls


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Send me 50 dolls


Will i get them back?


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Will i get them back?


No.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> No.


Then no.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 7, 2020)

U are jewmaxxing, first jawliner now this


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Then no.


I knew it.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> U are jewmaxxing, first jawliner now this


Called win win fucker


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> -Just download the app down there via my invite link
> -Put 50 bucks on your account.
> -because of my invite link you get a free stock(up to hundred bucks)
> -sell stock
> ...


What's the catch? You can rinse/repeat?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> What's the catch? You can rinse/repeat?


Na, its a one time thing unless you have multiple bank accounts


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Na, its a one time thing unless you have multiple bank accounts


@EternalLearner will get like 500 usd from this


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> What's the catch? You can rinse/repeat?


Catch is that on the end you will get information that "There is no point of living if u dont look like Francisco Lachowski"


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Na, its a one time thing unless you have multiple bank accounts


Yeah can do that. Do you need to verify identity with each bank account or just attach a bank account? Can automate this and attach free to set-up banks to new accs and then sell the stocks and send the money to a master bank acc but surely it wouldn't be this easy


needsolution said:


> Catch is that on the end you will get information that "There is no point of living if u dont look like Francisco Lachowski"


So no one on this planet can live, because now Chico does not even look like Francisco Lachowski.


Seth Walsh said:


> Yeah can do that. Do you need to verify identity with each bank account or just attach a bank account? Can automate this and attach free to set-up banks to new accs and then sell the stocks and send the money to a master bank acc but surely it wouldn't be this easy
> 
> So no one on this planet can live, because now Chico does not even look like Francisco Lachowski.


These type of free bets/ free stocks things always had a catch tho when I looked at them in the past. Not really scaleable past once even with extreme effort. @EternalLearner were you able to get the free stock, sell it and withdraw the money?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @EternalLearner will get like 500 usd from this


While you whining one dude here like literally got target company for 92 bucks from the link 😂


----------



## BigBiceps (Apr 7, 2020)

You gimme 50, I give you 60 back if I get 100 bucks.


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> While you whining one dude here like literally got target company for 92 bucks from the link 😂


how do i do this if you both make money im in 

im not saying what ur doing is bad this is affiliate marketting


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> how do i do this if you both make money im in
> 
> im not saying what ur doing is bad this is affiliate marketting


Yeah it is.

Jawliner wasnt tho btw and im not the owner, just to make that clear lol


Chadelite said:


> how do i do this if you both make money im in
> 
> im not saying what ur doing is bad this is affiliate marketting


if you want i can explain it to you step by step bro. we both make money so... XD


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 7, 2020)

How to get CONSISTENT money, up to $1000 dollars a week!!! No strings attached!!

Heres how to do it: get a fucking job you degenerate


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 7, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> How to get CONSISTENT money, up to $1000 dollars a week!!! No strings attached!!
> 
> Heres how to do it: get a fucking job you degenerate


C'mon greycel... Show me one job without qualification needed where you make upto 100$ in 10min 😂


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 8, 2020)

shut up retard


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 8, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> C'mon greycel... Show me one job without qualification needed where you make upto 100$ in 10min 😂


Prostittue


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 8, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Prostittue


I stand corrected.


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 8, 2020)

meanwhile i just made $10,000 carding with a high-balance amex card while you were writing this
jokes aside, that is a pretty good way to make money. just kind of boring


SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> How to get CONSISTENT money, up to $1000 dollars a week!!! No strings attached!!
> 
> Heres how to do it: get a fucking job you degenerate


or you could just card


BigBiceps said:


> You gimme 50, I give you 60 back if I get 100 bucks.


I’ll send you $800 for $500


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 8, 2020)

Send me 1k for my hgh cycle and I can pay you back with my results and a high effort thread


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 8, 2020)

Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 8, 2020)

”Not a scam”


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

YOU FUCKING JEW


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 9, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> YOU FUCKING JEW


Whats the problem?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 9, 2020)

Its over for moneycells


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2020)

The only guy who is making money is you from that link


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 9, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> The only guy who is making money is you from that link


Low Iq response I literally get the sane thing


----------

